# US Army to blame for Katrina floods



## Colin1 (Nov 19, 2009)

BBC News - US Army Corps blamed for Katrina floods


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

Where is his evidence? Interested to hear thoughts and comments.


----------



## DBII (Nov 19, 2009)

There was a court case. No telling the Judge's thought pattern. My understanding was that the LA governor did not spend the block grants money from the feds to pay the Corps of Engr to do the work. Without the money, they could not do anything. 

DBII


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

If that's the case, then why is the Corps taking the blame?


----------



## DBII (Nov 19, 2009)

Always sue the one with the deepest pockets. 

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

They protect the nation and ya sue 'em? Ridiculous....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

DBII said:


> Always sue the one with the deepest pockets.
> 
> DBII



And not the one who was actually responsible? Sometimes I wonder about our society.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2009)

You can't sue God for sending the hurricane. You can't take responsibility for not getting out of the way of a very-well-tracked Category 5 hurricane that was very vocally predicted to steamroll the city. You can, however, ignore your idiocy and the fact that God isn't impressed with lawsuits, and sue the guys who weren't even born when the levies were built and who didn't have the funding to enhance them to withstand direct nuclear blasts _yet somehow managed to shoestring them along so that they hadn't failed yet_, until overwhelmed by a hurricane of a force that they were never designed to withstand in the first place. This is one lawsuit-happy nation. Might as well sue the Bluebird bus company for not making their evacuation buses waterproof and buoyant.

I'm sick of hearing folks who didn't bother to leave trying to blame everyone else. Shut up, fix your city, and get off the airwaves. Morons.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2009)

Utter BS.....

What the BBC didn't cover was the fact, since the early 90s, Louisiana was given federal funds to fix some of the levees that eventually failed but because the place was run by a bunch of incompetent liberal morons, the place was reclaimed by mother nature and the federal funds squandered on supporting a welfare state of fat pigs.

For those of you overseas - the place is a Sh!thole and Katrina was mother nature's way of reclaiming wasted earth.


----------

